# How long does tahini last?



## mdmc

I bought some tahini to make hummus. I am the only one in my family that eats hummas.  I am wondering how long can I keep a jar of tahini in the fridge once it is open? Thanks


----------



## Dave Hutchins

*Tahini*

I have kept it in the frig for 2-3 weeks if you keep it very cool ---not froze


----------



## Green Lady

I think it keeps like peanut butter - for a long time.


----------



## YT2095

yeah, it`s pretty much the same as peanut butter in that respect, I keep mine in the fridge too, but it never lasts long enough to go bad


----------



## justplainbill

Green Lady said:
			
		

> I think it keeps like peanut butter - for a long time.


 
Took me 6 months to finish the last open jar that I had in the fridg.  Was still ok when I finished it.


----------



## mdmc

Thanks so much. Looks like I can take my time eating my hummus.


----------



## Turando

You can keep it for a long time. My in laws keep it in the pantry (they are Lebanese so use it a lot) and it seems to last for ages.  I've had mine for nearly 6 months now and it seems fine to me still. It's been outside. Enjoy the hummus!


----------



## mdmc

Are you saying they don'tg refridgerate it? I would be afraid to leave it open in the pantry.


----------



## Turando

Nope they don't refrigerate it. It sits in the pantry all year round. They do use it a lot since they are Arabs. I've had mine for 6 months and it's perfectly fine outside.


----------



## spryte

I keep mine in the pantry and it's fine.


----------



## QSis

I just made Baba Ganoush tonight and opened a new jar of tahini.  It doesn't say anywhere on it to refrigerate after opening, though I have in the past.

However, it IS much like peanut butter, and I don't refrigerate that.

Guess I'd rather be safe than sorry and keep it cold.

Lee


----------



## Michael in FtW

Like peanut butter or Crisco - the fresher it is when you buy it the longer it will keep ... they all go rancid - opened or not.

I've kept tahini in the cabinet for 6-8 months, after opening, with no problems ... right next to my peanut butter. But - that was just because it got pushed to the back of the cabinet and I forgot I had it ... normally it doesn't last more than a month ... I could almost live on Hummus and Baba Ganoush!


----------



## lyndalou

I keep mine in the refrigerator after opening. I store it upside down as it seems to help when it's time to use it again. Not separated quite as much.


----------



## expatgirl

Yep, if you're going to eat something with oil go with the healthy stuff---tahini is very nutritious as well as peanut butter and for people who have peanut allergies tahini might be a good alternative.  I've kept mine in the fridge for months.  HINT:  before making up tahina or baba ghanoush store your unopened jar upside down and all the oil will mix throughout and make it easier to extract from the jar.  Or if storing for a long time periodically turn the jar upside down several times.  I've kept prepared tahini or baba ghanous for months in the fridge.


----------



## BreezyCooking

I keep mine in the fridge, & I've never had a jar go rancid on me or have any change in taste or texture (& we're talking 6-7+ months here).

I don't bother turning the jar upside down, because the product still ends up separated (just like natural peanut butter), & you have to stir it all together anyway. I just take a long ice-tea spoon, skewer, or cooking chopstick & stir away (just like I'd do with natural peanut butter) until everything is homogenized again before I use it.

Kept unrefrigerated, sesame oil & sesame-oil products will tend to turn rancid before peanut-oil products.  I don't know why, but they do.  I've had bottles of peanut oil last far far longer than bottles of sesame oil.  Maybe because peanut oil for cooking is processed more than sesame oil?


----------

